# How bout these snails?



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Wondering if anyone has experience with these lil guys. I've surfed her site before and noticed them. Seems like a nice snail. Any comments?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwsnails&1110755161

http://home.mchsi.com/~masts/minimystery_snails_by_snips.htm
(thier page on them)


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I haven't had any experience with them, but they look interesting. Keep us updated if you do get them!


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

for giggles I wrote the owner of the site and asked her.
It's intresting to note in the pictures provided on the site that the mystery snails next to the adult minis are actually babies still. They're just that small.

Just based on my experience with these Mini's, yes. I would definitely recommend them over either Pond Snails or Ramshorn's. The benefits of the Mini's over both the others are - 1.) They will not overrun the tank. They do not populate so fast and do not seem to be interested in the extra fish foods (so overfeeding should be kept to a minimum unless you want to depend on your MTS to keep that chore done) and 2.) They do NOT eat my plants nor lay eggs all over them (that I'm aware, they are livebearing. I've never seen an egg sac from them).
Overall, they are the least invasive and most pleasant snails I've had in my tanks. They require little in the way of care. They do best with live plants in the tank, so I honestly believe they are true vegetarians eating only soft algaes. I've never seen them try to eat another tank mate (even the recently deceased) which supports my belief about their dietary requirements.
Thanks for your interest.
Susan


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I have these things in my tanks (hitchhikers of plants). They don't eat plants.

I'll send as many as I can scoop out if you pay for shipping!


----------

